# Rabbit odd behaviour (spasms)



## Tasha93x (May 12, 2011)

Hello, lately my rabbit has been having sort of spasms (they seem to be completely out of the blue but mainly after I have given her a pat - although I have also spotted her doing it once whilst eating her food.) She sort of tilts her head to the side and claws at the floor with her nails and also with her mouth. It's in a kind of spasm movement and only lasts a few seconds and then she will return to whatever she was doing before i.e. eating. It's happened a couple of times now and I am getting worried. She does not seem unwell in and is her usual self otherwise.
I was unsure whether to post this in the infirmary or on this thread - so sorry if this is in the wrong place!
Any help appreciated - Thanks, Natasha


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2011)

Would it be possible for you to take a video of this to show us? It's hard to get an idea of what you mean from your description... Try not to worry yet before you know if it's anything to worry about


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2011)

Benji's sides spasm while he eats. It seems to be a common thing here that people post about- odd spasms of 'enjoyment'? And I never understood until I saw my rabbits doing it only ever while eating, so I assumed it was just from yumminess.

But this doesn't quite sound like what you are describing, although it might be related.

A video would be v helpful

Jen


----------



## Tasha93x (May 14, 2011)

Hey thank you for your replies Crystal and jen
I will try my best to get a video as soon as possible  (and i do apologise for my rubbish description it was almost impossible to describe!) 
That was interesting to hear their are such things as 'spasms of enjoyment' because it is mainly after I have given her a long pat I notice it, who knows mabey it is related?!


----------



## tamsin (May 15, 2011)

It does sound odd. My bun will sort of tense up during a good nose rub but what your bun is doing sounds more extreme and also odd to do whilst eating. 

I think I'd be inclined to get a check up, particularly around the teeth/throat area. It could be something there going on and maybe when she's eating or goes to grind her teeth (in pleasure) when she gets petted she gets a bit of a twinge.

A video would be great if you can get one, if it's not normal then it will help the vet too, they never preform when there is a vet to see it!


----------



## Tasha93x (May 15, 2011)

Yeah it is pretty extreme which has got me worried :/
She's due her jags at the vet this month so I shall explain to the vet what has been happening and get her checked up.
Oh and there has been no luck with a video yet  (nevermind not performing when there is a vet there she's not performing for the camera!!!) haha I hope to get a video up here for you guys soon  Thanks


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 15, 2011)

Well I have never been inclined to take for a check up for food 'spasms' because I have seen many people on the site that describe exactly the same thing.

Should I be worried then? Benji goes for a check up every 2 weeks basically because we are in the (long) process of trimming his teeth, and of course he goes to the vets for a full check up 3 times a year. I don't think there would be much else the vet could do without invasive observation or taking bloods. Is that something that is necessary? I really want to be thorough (I mean, I take my animals to the vets for the tiniest of reasons just in case), because I have just lost my wonderful Pippin and I am terrified every day that something might happen to Benji.

It is just by his sides on the dorsal side basically...slight vibrations or shudders at the beginning of his meals (especially his favourite foods). His teeth are definately fine because, as I said, he goes every 2 weeks to have his teeth checked.



Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 15, 2011)

and, I might add, it's not all the time.

Jen


----------



## tamsin (May 15, 2011)

It's so hard to say without seeing it. What Natasha describes with it not just happening whilst eating and also digging at the floor sounds more extreme than you're describing with a shudder at the beginning of a meal. It also sounds like your bun is checked regularly by a vet anyway. 

I don't think I would go for bloods or anything like that in your case, but you could mention it to your vet or maybe keep a note of when it happens and see if there is any correlation with when timing of dentals.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah maybe you're right. He is off for another teeth trim next week so I might just mention it to be on the safe side.

Don't think my mind can stand taking any chances in the slightest 

My vet is very rabbit savvy so hopefully she'll know what's going on and just say it's a 'yummy' shudder lol.

Hmm yeah Natasha the digging on the ground does sound odd but is it possibly hormonal??

Jen


----------



## Tasha93x (May 16, 2011)

It's not so much she is trying to dig at the ground (she digs up the earth she has in her house plenty) but when she has these 'spasms' she kind of scrabbles at the ground for a few seconds,stops and then returns to normal!She also gnaws at the ground with her teeth whilst doing this. 
Thanks for your replies,still no luck with getting a video yet


----------

